# kareem Rush for Stromile Swift?



## thrice911 (Jul 15, 2002)

Why don't the Lakers and Grizzlies do this trade? It seems like a good trade for both teams considering the Grizzlies are stocked at the PF position with Pau Gasol, Stromile, Grant Long and new addition Drew Gooden. Although Gasol and Gooden may be able to play the 3, their natural position is the 4. I know that Swift was picked 2nd in the draft just 2 years ago and it would seem silly to give up on him this early considering his tremendous athleticism and potential but really, wouldn't the Grizzlies have a better team with Rush. They could give him occasional minutes and he would bring some good offense off the bench. I just dont see them being able to play all their current forwards. In addition, hasn't Jerry West said that he is not very fond of Stromile Swift, I have not heard it myself but I have seen quotes in articles saying he does not like his work ethic, is this just media BS? The trade would help the Lakers by giving them a starting PF, that may allow Samaki Walker to play backup center to Shaq. I think this trade could benefit both teams. Is it possible, could the Lakers pull it off? Or would it make Jerry West look like he is trying to help the Lakers.

The trade probably has no chance of happening, maybe if the Lakers gave up some more.


----------



## mindnsoul (Jul 23, 2002)

I remember reading that Jerry West really wants to move Swift because Gooden was drafted. I agree that trade would benefit both teams if the salaries match up.

Was this an actual trade rumor?


----------



## TheRealist (Jul 24, 2002)

What can Stromile Swift do besides dunk?:no:


----------



## Turtle219 (Jul 23, 2002)

swift ain't good, he's had time to show at least something but nothing has come out of him worthwhile, Rush did good in the March and has show exceptional shooting, and has even performed well in summer league... what the hell has swift done...
BAD trade
its still early to call swift a total bust, but its been 2 years and hasn't done much of anything... he's done less the JYD but people still love that guy too
but thats just my thoughts...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I would trade for Swift in a heart beat ,Samaki Walker man please, I love Rob Horry but we have to get him back to the bench and Walker is not the answer we're getting killed by every teams pf in the West ,Swift has got game and has had some really big games last year, He is on the way up and with Phil's coaching could become an allstar, Walker gave us next to nothing last year I was hoping he'd opt out and we could dump him, KRush is really a luxury for us he won't play all that much and he can only play the sg spot so he's really not that versatile, Devan George gives us that versatility making Rush expendable,I like Rush and think he'll help but not all that much next year while Swift's athleticism,shot blocking and rebounding could help Shaq down low, he could fill in and we could have Horry in his best role off the bench we really struggled starting Horry thinning out the bench, Swift would allow Horry to sit longer than Walker did and we could save Horry for the big 4th quarter minutes.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

*Krush for Swift?? Wouldn't help, youth wise maybe, but not for the current Championsh*

The Lakeshow needs KRush much more than they need Swift, They have Samaki already....Swift might be more athletic than Samaki, but in general, they play very similar styles, Both do not have a consistent 10-15 jumper, No post up games, they have no love from the refs - foul after fouls, rebounds might be the only strength they have, which helps in many ways, but I wouldn't make that trade at all, KRush is the Lakers future at 2 & 3 and once he gets the triangle down, he could push for that for illusive & missing 3rd scorer , the Lakeshow has been looking for. Besides Swift will be looking for a hefty contract, not the max, but we know the Lakes will not have the funds for him anyways, so to get Samaki at the current price they have..... it's good for the Lakeshow for now and we can only hope he gets better, but I think we've seen the most he can give as a player.


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

Maybe when Swift realizes that he can be good, I would want him. West is looking for any takers, he ain't getting much. Swift has a very poor work ethic, from what I have heard.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I wouldn't do it...we need a backup guard more than we need a PF-we already have Samaki Horry and Slava.


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

How bout Kareem Rush for Qyntel Woods +??? The Lakers get somebody they have wanted since before the draft.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Rush is a SG and Woods is like a SF-we need the SG more-plus we could have gotten him if we wanted him-the trade with the Raptors was pre-arranged I think..so we could have told them to take Woods.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

*They had a choice on draft day, but they wanted Krush instead*

Overall the Lakers staff, thought Krush would fit better, as they say, he already has a polished jump shot & just needs to work on his "D", but Woods has the all around talent, both will produce for their teams.


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

I would definately rather have Woods. Woods is already drawing comparisons to Scottie Pippen and Kobe has been compared to MJ. Hmmmmm.......just a thought


----------



## bjunkie11 (Jul 31, 2002)

*kareem and woods*

man peaple....the trade with la and toronto was set up even before draft night...why do u think they announced the trade 2 mins after david stern shook kareems hands announcing he was going to the rapotrs...if they wanted woods..they woulda got him. besides qytal is also overrated which is why he fell farther than the mock drafts declared(by a wide margin too) and kareem played hella better than qytal did in the summer league. kareem is more consistent and has a better shot but i will admit that qytal has potential as long as he works on his work ethic and past problems with coaches and teamates that gave him his bad rep.:upset:


----------



## thrice911 (Jul 15, 2002)

Im just interested to find out if most Laker fans would rather have Rush or Swift right now if we had the choice.

I think if we traded Rush, Swift could become our starting PF and Walker could play backup center.

Although this trade probably wont happen, especially know that the Lakers are struggling so badly(I don't think West would look very smart helping us out). 

I mean, Rush hardly plays and I know he is a rookie and all, but he plays the same position as our most talented player.

Another idea is to trade Fisher(who is not a PG anyway, more of a midget SG) for a PF and then just letting Kobe play PG, which he does anyway. Only problem with that trade is Fisher has about as much trade value as well... Mark Madsen.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

*Re: They had a choice on draft day, but they wanted Krush instead*



> Originally posted by <b><<<D>>></b>!
> Overall the Lakers staff, thought Krush would fit better, as they say, he already has a polished jump shot & just needs to work on his "D", but Woods has the all around talent, both will produce for their teams.


How do you know they had a choice? Maybe Portland didn't want Lindsey Hunter.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: They had a choice on draft day, but they wanted Krush instead*



> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> How do you know they had a choice? Maybe Portland didn't want Lindsey Hunter.


The Lakers had a deal with Toronto pre-draft provided a player they were interested in would be availabe at #20. They could of eaisly told Toronto to draft Woods instead.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: They had a choice on draft day, but they wanted Krush instead*



> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> The Lakers had a deal with Toronto pre-draft provided a player they were interested in would be availabe at #20. They could of eaisly told Toronto to draft Woods instead.


I didn't hear about it being pre-draft. Do you have a link?


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

Although Stromile would be nice, I would rather have Kareem. Besides, I think the Lakers can get more out of Kareem in a package than just Kareem for Stro straight up.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Lets not get hasty and deal Rush yet. From all accounts Rush was supposed to be a lottery pick and we got an absolute steal at #20. Right now we need some better scorers but Rush might provide that as soon as next year. I'd offer these players and see if anyone is dumb enough to bite:

Fisher-He makes no sense in this system. Phil hates small guards but loves Fisher. He is an absolute liability on both ends, especially D. Most guys are either big or quick but Fisher is neither. I didn't like him in 96 when he was drafted and I don't like him now. 

Walker-I think he's a FA next year so there is probably no use. I don't even think a team would give up naval lint for this stiff. 

Fox-What can I say the guy just pisses me off. If I were Vanessa Williams I'd be ashamed of this guy. Sure he's in the NBA but he is one of the worst players on one of the best teams. She might as well be married to Mark Madsen.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

HAHA! WEST WOULD NEVER BE DUMB ENOUGH TO DO THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Eh, Stro is not the best PF in the league, but he is probably the most talented. Trading him for Rush would be a bad move for the Grizzlies. The already have a good shooter in Person now. I doubt the Grizzlies would trade for a SG. They'd want a SF.

Stro is worth more than Rush right now. Just look at their stats. And Rush is a rookie, whereas Stro has had experience.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> The already have a good shooter in Person now.


Exactly! And they deffinently don't want to get any younger guys unless they wear #23 and go by the name of Lebron. They also have Gordan Giricek, Shane Battier, and Michael Dickerson at SG. Dickerson is due back any day now!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRealist</b>!
> What can Stromile Swift do besides dunk?:no:


Block, rebound, and hit mid-range jumpers. He's a good player.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

k rush for a good sf one that is better than fox

we could move george there might still be teams intersted in him.

k rush and oyr 2003 1st round pick for ricky davis
is this a good deal or not.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Well for the Lakers...YA!

But for the Cavs...NO!

It depends on how much the Cavs want to give up for LeBron James.


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> Eh, Stro is not the best PF in the league, but he is probably the most talented. Trading him for Rush would be a bad move for the Grizzlies. The already have a good shooter in Person now. I doubt the Grizzlies would trade for a SG. They'd want a SF.


And also Giricek, with Dickerson coming back soon and Battier on the bench.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Well for the Lakers...YA!
> 
> But for the Cavs...NO!
> ...


yeah your right but would't that be cool with davis bryant and shaq all on the same team.


----------



## tinygiant (Sep 10, 2002)

I'm not really sure why people are talking as though Rush is this great tradeable commodity. Face it, he is not going to be a catalyst in a trade that will get the Lakers back to the top. The Lakers will probably have to do this with the players they have. Which of course isn't unthinkable.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRealist</b>!
> What can Stromile Swift do besides dunk?:no:


he's not a bad defender, and he's one hecht of a shot blocker. I think he is the all time shot blocker at LSU, he may be second to Shaq, I'm not sure. But he would be an ideal acquisition for the Lakers, if he could learn the offense.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> he's not a bad defender, and he's one hecht of a shot blocker. I think he is the all time shot blocker at LSU, he may be second to Shaq, I'm not sure. But he would be an ideal acquisition for the Lakers, if he could learn the offense.


Haha, I remember when he stuffed a flying Vince Carter dunk, sprinted for an alley-oop and came back and blocked Antonio Davis twice! It was the best play I have ever seen. It made Sportscenter's #1 play!


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tinygiant</b>!
> I'm not really sure why people are talking as though Rush is this great tradeable commodity. Face it, he is not going to be a catalyst in a trade that will get the Lakers back to the top. The Lakers will probably have to do this with the players they have. Which of course isn't unthinkable.


Exactly! You are talking about trading a late first rounder for a more developed and more promising 2nd pick overall. And that Ricky Davis trade is insane. How about this -

Rush and a 2003 second for Casey Jacobsen? Nah, not fair to the Suns.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

Plus, I just read Rush and Walker for Robinson and Billups! 

Explain that.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> Rush and a 2003 second for Casey Jacobsen?


Haha, the Lakers get ripped in that deal.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Haha, the Lakers get ripped in that deal.


You Laker fans overrate your bench players. The Lakers will not sign their second rounder anyway. And Jacobsen is better than Rush. So how do they get ripped off? Jacobsen is actually getting time behind Penny and JJ. Rush, well, he is Rush.


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> 
> 
> You Laker fans overrate your bench players. The Lakers will not sign their second rounder anyway. And Jacobsen is better than Rush. So how do they get ripped off? Jacobsen is actually getting time behind Penny and JJ. Rush, well, he is Rush.


Rush is better than Jacobsen. He's not getting time because Phil doesn't play rookies. He's got to break their confidence then build it back up to get them to think as a team. And what the hell is "Rush, well, he is Rush." supposed to mean? He's a very good shooter, a good athlete and when he's playing smart he's a very good scorer. What can Jacobsen do besides shoot? Rush's only major problems are defense(which is more of a lack of effort than a lack of ability. He just needs to learn to focus on both ends) and getting in a hurry on offense. The ability is there for him to be a very good player, he just needs to maintain his focus, and that'll come with time. And it doesn't hurt that he's finally getting his life together off the court(brother was a top 10 player in HS, went to UCLA, became an alcoholic, never made it to the league, and is now getting his life straight and living with Kareem in LA.)


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Rush is overrated in here*

i mean has he improved that much collecting cobwebs on the laker bench?

probably not and if the draft was restarted today the only person that was drafted ahead of him that he would get picked before is brochart, because he is having foot problems.and there is a very real chance jacobson would have moved rush back even further(this guy was pick after teams had already drafted 4 other shooting guards and there were some very real reasons why)

you are comparing him to the 2ndpick of the 2000 draft and saying he is better Swift by the way would have been a senior in this past draft and i doubt he would have made it out the top 5 (Swift probably would have been picked by the grizz ironically enough at #4 )

you guys revere west and say he would even consider this trade idea when he has a million and 1 2 guards on his team already

in all honesty other than shaq and kobe who would he even want off the lakers period, this is a bogus trade idea if i ever heard one because if rush were so good and was considered one of the most nba readyprospects this year why is shaw getting so many minutes instead of rush, kobe plays point on occasion and i know Pj would do it and has done it 

the reason is rush isn't very good right now, and isn't really a game changer of any sort and is best suited to be a role player while swift has star potential and is world's ahead of rush


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

*Re: Rush is overrated in here*



> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> i mean has he improved that much collecting cobwebs on the laker bench?
> 
> probably not and if the draft was restarted today the only person that was drafted ahead of him that he would get picked before is brochart, because he is having foot problems.and there is a very real chance jacobson would have moved rush back even further(this guy was pick after teams had already drafted 4 other shooting guards and there were some very real reasons why)
> ...


Thank you happygrinch!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

i can't believe that any of you would not trade rush for swift straight up. would never happen of course because swift has a lot more trade value than that of course. someone said "we already have walker and slava." i can't believe you could be content with that. swift has monstrous potential (and the lakers are not just in need of current help) and could put in quality minutes off the bench or starting. i would love to see the kid getting some playing time but i also like him on the grizz despite the logjam.


----------



## CT (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> i can't believe that any of you would not trade rush for swift straight up. would never happen of course because swift has a lot more trade value than that of course. someone said "we already have walker and slava." i can't believe you could be content with that. swift has monstrous potential (and the lakers are not just in need of current help) and could put in quality minutes off the bench or starting. i would love to see the kid getting some playing time but i also like him on the grizz despite the logjam.


That pretty much sums up my opinion on this thread. :yes:


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

*Re: Rush is overrated in here*



> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> i mean has he improved that much collecting cobwebs on the laker bench?
> 
> probably not and if the draft was restarted today the only person that was drafted ahead of him that he would get picked before is brochart, because he is having foot problems.and there is a very real chance jacobson would have moved rush back even further(this guy was pick after teams had already drafted 4 other shooting guards and there were some very real reasons why)
> ...


The reason he's not playing is because Phil doesn't play rookies (name one he's given significant minutes) and because he's always had a shoot first mentality and needs to learn how to fit into the offense better. Did you watch him in college? I did, just about all his games, and he's a very good offensive player, he just needs to learn when it's there and when it's not. No one said he was an NBA ready player. Maybe you assumed that because he was a junior and not a freshman or high school player. He still has to work on learning the game better, but he has the ability to be a good player once he does.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

its not that rush has a shoot 1st mentality 

because PJ played Kobe a couple of years ago even though his chucking threatened to ruin the team(how soon they forget about that kobe vs. shaq thing)

its because when rush shoots in his shoot 1st mentality he's not nearly effective enough to be a benifit to the lakers (and considering their current state that is saying something)

and if he cant pass by now thats a major flaw in his game he's not out of high school he just came out a 3 yr. stint at a major college in the big 12

and he was considered ready to leave(and a probable lottery pick) after his sophmore season before more scrutiny of his game revealed all the serious flaws to it

he was also considered by most scouts as high the 3rd or 4th most ready of all the draft hopefuls before the individual workouts began(another reason for his slide as no one thought he would slip past the pacers at 14)but he has proven unworthy to all that hype and praise


rush is the highest draft pick Pj has had since jason caffey at 20 in the 95draft (who by the avg. a whopping 9.5 which is a minute better than rush)

but the difference was the bulls were very deep at the 4 spot with rodman kukoc blount & simpkins(the last were 1st rounders from the 2 drafts so they got time too)

while there really is just kobe and devean george ahead of rush on the depth chart and kobe slides over to pg and geroge slides over to small forward so if rush really was so good they had to find time for him they could

and yes i saw in college and he wasn't all that he was cracked up to be especially during that below expectations junior season

which of course has nothing to do with his play now because that was college and this is the nba


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: Rush is overrated in here*



> Originally posted by <b>moTIGS</b>!
> 
> 
> The reason he's not playing is because Phil doesn't play rookies (name one he's given significant minutes) and because he's always had a shoot first mentality and needs to learn how to fit into the offense better. Did you watch him in college? I did, just about all his games, and he's a very good offensive player, he just needs to learn when it's there and when it's not. No one said he was an NBA ready player. Maybe you assumed that because he was a junior and not a freshman or high school player. He still has to work on learning the game better, but he has the ability to be a good player once he does.


Who gives a damn if he plays him the whole game? If Rush was better than the #2 pick, then don't you think that West would have taken him at #4? Also, Swift is most likely going to be traded for Mike Miller. That is fair and equal.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

If Kareem Rush is so great, they should try starting him. Then move Kobe to either PG or SF. I say SF because Fox is really pathetic right now... besides, I think Kobe's extra muscle can finally be put to good use.


----------



## NicD (Sep 11, 2002)

I think no matter how low Swift's basketball IQ is, he couldn't be any more lost in the offense than Samaki Walker is...Neither of them has ever hit a jumpshot in their careers...

The layups and chippies that Kobe gets Walker that Walker always seems to find a way to miss would be dunks if Kobe were delivering them to Swift...


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NicD</b>!
> I think no matter how low Swift's basketball IQ is, he couldn't be any more lost in the offense than Samaki Walker is...Neither of them has ever hit a jumpshot in their careers...
> 
> The layups and chippies that Kobe gets Walker that Walker always seems to find a way to miss would be dunks if Kobe were delivering them to Swift...


Obviously you have never seen Swift. He has hit jump shots.


----------



## NicD (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> 
> 
> Obviously you have never seen Swift. He has hit jump shots.


And I'm sure Walker must have hit at least one or two as well, although I can't remember any specifically off the top of my head...My point is, the Lakers' system would idealistically call for a solid rebounding and defensive PF that can knock down the mid-range jumper...Rebounding and defense can be improved instantly with increased effort, but neither Walker nor Swift would be considered good mid-range jump shooters...

But if you give Swift the same opportunities that Walker gets within the triangle offense, flashing from low block to low block, pick and roll from the wing, and passes off of Kobe's dribble penetration, I think he'd make a lot more out of them...

I may be wrong, but I can just see where a Swift-type athlete would be productive pretty quickly once given playing time, as opposed to Rush who may need a few years to develop given the increased responsibility a guard takes on in the triangle offense...


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

*thats ok*

Perssonaly the only thing the lakers need is to mix it up more they should just keep the team how it is and try for the playoffs.


----------

